# Needed power for Solenoid Valve ?



## Shaad (Mar 1, 2021)

I am working on an pump system having separate oil tank for pump lubrication. The manufacturer has provided a solenoid valve 220v rated along with the lube system. Driver motor power is 380v 50hz controlled by an vfd.
How I connect this solenoid valve in sync with motor on/off?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

output from the drive to a relay that will supply the valve.


----------



## Shaad (Mar 1, 2021)

gpop said:


> output from the drive to a relay that will supply the valve.


Will u please explain little more?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Read the vfd manual. Locate one of the digital outputs and program it to running. 
Vfd output can not handle the load of the coil so add a relay.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Also, use a digital output that is a relay, not a transistor output.

You'll need to use the common and a normally open contact.


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like he will need a control transformer or a two pole breaker too.


----------

